# Daytona Blue R35 (DBA)



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

Very tempted for another GTR. 

Ideally looking for; 

Daytona Blue 
FSH 
Any level of tune
Low owners 
<30k miles
New as poss 
Budget variable for the right car 
Easy cash sale!!!

Thanks


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

How about a Stage 6 LM900?


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

Tin said:


> How about a Stage 6 LM900?


Send me the details. I think it may be out of my price range. Thanks


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

What***8217;s your price range 

I have a stage 5 
MY12
But 45k miles


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

dtox said:


> What's your price range
> 
> I have a stage 5
> MY12
> But 45k miles


Cheers for the reply 

Depends on the car. I could probably go up to about £50k. Ideally though I am looking for a low mileage car. That's the main thing I want


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

......


----------

